# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las renovables acaban con el mito del renacimiento de la energía nuclear

## termopar

Lo que yo vengo diciendo desde hace un tiempo. Actualmente, ya no tienen ningun sentido




> *Las renovables acaban con el mito del renacimiento de la energía nuclear*
> Por Ramón Roca - 06/11/2016
> 
> La energía nuclear está de capa caída. O mejor dicho, la nueva nuclear. En los últimos años se ha escuchado por activa y por pasiva que la nuclear está viviendo una segunda vida, un renacimiento tras el desastre de Fukushima, pero esto se ha convertido más en un mito que en una realidad.
> 
> El informe The World Nuclear Industry: Status Report 2016 realizado por el experto en energía nuclear Mycle Schneider acaba con este mito y destaca a las renovables como la causa del bajón que está teniendo la nuclear a nivel mundial.
> 
> En la actualidad, China es el único país que está realizando grandes esfuerzos con una importante inversión en energía nuclear. El resto del mundo no está siguiendo su ejemplo.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...ergia-nuclear/

----------


## F. Lázaro



----------

pablovelasco (09-nov-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Ja Ja Ja... La foto es buenísima.

Aunque es serio, lo de Fukushima muchos lo ven como un peligro... Yo me maravillo de que aguantara tal envite con unas consecuencias tan limitadas... Hay gente que lo compara con Chernobyl y cosas así, y eso es una memez. Por cierto, el apoyo de las energías renovables también está con la única que funciona, que es la hidroeléctrica?? O esa no?, es que parece que les gustan las cosas caras a propósito.

----------


## termopar

Consecuencias tan limitadas????

150.000 refugiados
20 km a la redonda de zona de exclusión
80.000 millones de euros de gastos directos (más que el rescate solicitado por España)
catástrofe nuclear nivel 7...

y seguiría pero para qué. Si lo que tiene en la cabeza es eso,... humo.

----------


## Jonasino

¡¡¡Er ist wieder da¡¡¡¡¡

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

...... Wir warten gesetzt ... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Jonasino

> un ratito de humor, en un rato lo borraré, no va con el hilo


Pues si no va con el hilo, ¿a que c..o lo cuelgas? Deja de trolear, por favor

----------


## termopar

porque responde a tu contestación, que también está fuera de lugar.

Esto también lo borraré porque tampoco va con el hilo

Aquí los únicos que destrozan los hilos, son los que ponen imágenes de humo, frases en alemán, bromas con poca gracia de Matías Prats, etc

No piensas borrar tus payasadas, verdad? más claro agua

----------


## Jonasino

Aviso a navegantes:

----------


## termopar

jajajaja, sí señor!!!, este sí se le parece más que al icono de capitán Nemo, por qué no lo cambia??!!!

----------

